# How do I come off of Paxil?



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi,I have managed to decrease my Paxil from 20 to 10 mg/day. I would like to stop it entirely. I had nasty side effects the first time around. Any suggestions, anyone? I also gained about 5 pounds on this stuff. I want to lose that, too. I am very careful what I eat now and am counting calories and working out daily. This had better work!!


----------



## mxwe (Apr 7, 2002)

I weaned myself of of it by reducing the dosage and finally quiting. Oddly enough, I felt great almost on a high for about a week then went to normal. After about a month the depression came back. Now I am on Cymbalta.MXWE


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

Definitely definitely reduce the dosage slowly.. I had gone off of Tofranil before. I was taking 150 mg. It took me about 2 months to get off of it completely with no withdrawl reactions.I had recently started taking Tofranil again, and stopped cold turkey, and it was the worst idea ever... I got horrible nausea, spinning in my head, vomiting, light headedness...etc.So its always good to be EXTRA slow in weaning off of a medicine.


----------

